# 13' Ziplex



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 13' zipplexx blank. The guy I bought it from , i was under the impression that the rod was set up. But he told me the reason the guides were taped on was, "he was experminting with eye placement". Well to make a long story short the reel was also taped on the rod with some sort of cloth tape. I removed the tape after I got the tape wet and the red dye from ther tape bleed all over me and evey thing I had on that day. Well 1 year later I still have not gotten this rod wrapped, no reel seat nothing. I went to a guy here in the raleigh area and he offered to wrap, put on new guides and reel seat, cork for the handle , bottom line $300 . a little to steep for the kid. Is there any one that can give me a 1) better price to do this work 2 )give any information on this rod, is it a good surf fish rod, or should I cut my losses and sell the rod as is?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

what blank is it?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

how much you want for it?


----------



## Steve Austin (Nov 7, 2005)

*13' Zziplex*

Give me a call. I can wrap that rod for about half that amount depending on how you want it. Call me 904 737 7669 or [email protected]

Steve Austin


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Surf Cat (Mark G) does good work! Don't tell him I told you, I would hate for his head to get any bigger!!!!!


----------

